# La Cimbali Junior S/1 Element - Help required....



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, I have recently acquired a La Cimbali Junior S/1. It's in bits (approx 200 of them)

and I will be totally rebuilding - when I've done the other 5 machines I also have to restore..

One item I definitely need to replace is the heating element. The existing unit has 3 elements in it's block and 6 connections but I am told it's not the original item so I need to find the correct part.

I've trawled the net but can't get a definite idea. The machine is I think a model from 1995 to 1999 (sorry a bit vague) but am going on the little information I have.

It says 2.3kw on the machine's identity plate so guess I need an element that's rated at around 2.2kw (allowing 100 watts for the pump and other bits).

I also need quite a lot of gaskets (and some for my La San Marco which is also in the middle of a restoration) so would be good to find a supplier of these also.

Any help greatly appreciated as always

Richard


----------



## Bill Kneer (Feb 22, 2012)

I am in the US the machines i have are all 110 VAC that part number is 422-501-001 when you change the element you will also need to change the gasket and that part number is 401-194-010

The 220 V element is 422-501-005 and the 240 V is 442-557-000

If your element has the reset on the element that part number is 531-101-700

Hope that help's if you need further help i will do what i can. You can email me at [email protected]

I am not positive on what differences are on the equipment in the UK and the USA.

Bill


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Bill Kneer said:


> I am in the US the machines i have are all 110 VAC that part number is 422-501-001 when you change the element you will also need to change the gasket and that part number is 401-194-010
> 
> The 220 V element is 422-501-005 and the 240 V is 442-557-000
> 
> ...


Hi Bill and many thanks for the very helpful information. I'll have a look at the part numbers you've listed

Regards

Richard


----------

